# Veritas jointer fence



## Vance100

I made a fence from some scraps and clamped it on with mini c-clamps. It works great. The veritas one would be a lot easier to attach and remove.


----------



## michelletwo

I've used this for years and since it is easy to put on & remove, i use it on many planes for whatever I need at the moment.


----------



## vbraddy17

I actually purchased one of these on ebay long ago. Its very handy and kept me straight on many occasions in the past. Quite frankly, now I feel I have control of my planes without using a fence. I think that comes with experience though. This is a useful tool if you are just getting used to hand planes though.


----------



## OSU55

I have used one for several years. It fits all my Stanley's from 4 to 7 as well as the LV BU jack. It's so easy to use I still use it anytime I need to joint an edge. A worthwhile addition for the handplane user.


----------

